# What is the most reliable LED headlamp you've owned?



## robostudent5000 (Nov 17, 2011)

As the title says, what is the most reliable LED headlamp that you have ever owned. 

The most reliable one for me was the Princeton Tec Aurora. I had it for close to a decade, abused it badly, and it never failed me. It wasn't very bright but I could always count on it. The only thing that killed it was a botched mod job. 

None of the other LED headlamps I've owned have been able to match it's reliability, and I kind of wish that PT would update the emitters and bring it back.


----------



## michman (Nov 17, 2011)

Petzl Tikka XP. Still have it. Use it regularly. Not a big fan of the three AAA. Just opted for an H51w, and am waiting on it. I have a feeling though that I may fall back upon the Tikka. It has been used and abused for six years without a problem. Batteries seem to last forever in it as well.


----------



## Bolster (Nov 17, 2011)

I have yet to break a Zebralight, I think I own 5 of them. One of mine turned on in my bag on high, and emptied an entire eneloop, got so hot you could not touch it. Seems to be fine. 

I have a Petzl 3AAA that cracked near the button, but it still works.


----------



## vtunderground (Nov 18, 2011)

The only headlamp I've ever had real trouble with was my PT Apex. The rest have been pretty trouble-free.

Based on the amount of abuse it's taken vs lack of issues, I'd say my most reliable headlamp was a Pelican 2630 that lived on my caving helmet for several years.


edit: I just ran my Pt Eos through the washer (twice) by accident. I pulled it out, clicked it on... no leakage, works fine!


----------



## ryguy24000 (Nov 18, 2011)

I think the vote is still out on this one for me, but I used the Streamlight Argo Hp the most and never had a problem.


----------



## Gregozedobe (Nov 19, 2011)

My ZL H501 - used it for hundreds of hours, often for 4-5 hours on hi at a time (several battery changes per session) with zero problems. All of my ZLs have been reliable, but the H501 is the only one with lots of use.


----------



## NoFair (Nov 19, 2011)

I have a few that have lots of use with no issues: Little Monkey Hurricane, PT Apex (even the one with a cracked hinge and housing always works), ZL H31W and H501W.


----------



## bnemmie (Nov 19, 2011)

+1 for the Petzl Tikka XP. Ive had mine for years and its still kicking. I would say my S7 but I use the XP more. More convent.


----------



## Bicycleflyer (Nov 19, 2011)

My Black Diamond Zenix IQ....Even though my PT Apex "extreme" has become my go-to headlamp for all outdoors activities. The Zenix still has more years/hours/outings/and just general use than the Apex at the moment. I also have a PT Eos "Bike" that I keep on my helmet that has seen lots of use as well.


----------



## Sub_Umbra (Nov 20, 2011)

The HDS headlights for caving are awesome but I don't know if they're still produced. If you find an HDS headlight it won't be cheap *but it will be reliable.* It would be hard for me to imagine anyone who could develop a headlight more reliable than Henry's.

EDIT: I don't have one. I didn't see the words "you've owned" in the Subject.


----------



## TedTheLed (Nov 20, 2011)

I was going to say, my Action Light still works fine after, what, 18 years?
but I didn't want to brag...


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Nov 21, 2011)

PT EOS has been my most reliable. In second, Tikka XP 2. However, I hate that the Tikka XP2 doesn't have a medium, the P.W.M. on low makes that setting useless, and it's not as waterproof as the EOS. If they put a decent medium on the Tikka XP2 and had much higher frequency P.W.M., they might be decent competition for the EOS.


----------



## Glock27 (Nov 21, 2011)

I've had an H50 since they first became available that I use for HVAC work and it's still going strong.

G27


----------



## WDR65 (Nov 22, 2011)

I'd have to go with my Princeton Tec Apex, the original 65 lumen model. Until I damaged it this year it was still ticking along like the day I bought it. In all honesty though I've yet to have a headlamp fail. Granted I don't go caving but I do go out on the water and into the swamps with them a fair amount. Rain, snow or shine.


----------



## carrot (Nov 22, 2011)

I can't say I've used any headlamps long enough to know which are reliable, but I have used some long enough to know which aren't. Any way, keeping with the topic: I feel like my Petzl Tikka2 has proven to be pretty darn reliable so far: it's highly water resistant, and usually lives in the bottom of my daily bag, dug out to be used on hiking trips. It's been great to me all season and I hope it lasts past that. Speaking to a Petzl rep I found out that they get an extremely low rate of returns on their headlamps because they are so darn reliable!


----------



## gcbryan (Nov 22, 2011)

carrot said:


> I can't say I've used any headlamps long enough to know which are reliable, but I have used some long enough to know which aren't. Any way, keeping with the topic: I feel like my Petzl Tikka2 has proven to be pretty darn reliable so far: it's highly water resistant, and usually lives in the bottom of my daily bag, dug out to be used on hiking trips. It's been great to me all season and I hope it lasts past that. Speaking to a Petzl rep I found out that they get an extremely low rate of returns on their headlamps because they are so darn reliable!



I had to laugh at that one (although probably still true). I can't picture a Petzl rep telling you anything else 

Actually, every headlamp I've ever had has been reliable. But so have most every flashlight except for a few cheapies from DX. I 've bought a few vintage retro flashlights lately just for the look and the incan "warmth". Some of these lights are from the 60's. Like most lights...there just isn't that much to go wrong.


----------



## carrot (Nov 23, 2011)

gcbryan said:


> I had to laugh at that one (although probably still true). I can't picture a Petzl rep telling you anything else


Hey, all I can say was I was ready to believe it because of my overwhelmingly satisfying experience with my three Petzl headlamps.


----------



## gcbryan (Nov 23, 2011)

carrot said:


> Hey, all I can say was I was ready to believe it because of my overwhelmingly satisfying experience with my three Petzl headlamps.



I'm sure it's true. They do seem to be well built.


----------



## Nonprophet (Nov 23, 2011)

+1 on the PT Aurora, that thing just would not quit! I'd still have it if an ex Gf hadn't run off with it......I'm gonna miss that light.....

I also have a Petzl Zipka--still going strong after4+ years of use and abuse.....


NP


----------

